# Admin Works Agent X6



## Hchaput (Oct 29, 2007)

One of my systems continuously receives this message:

The AdminWorks Agent X6 service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 6 time(s).

What exactly does the AdminWorks Agent control?


----------



## Mancow (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a program where your pc can be controlled from another location. Usually its used for businisses but if you don't know what it is and why its there thats not very good. Here is a link to the software wesbite (http://www.avocent.com/web/en.nsf/Content/AdminWorks)

I would uninstall the program


----------

